# New Zealand



## troyrae360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Any other Kiwis on here?

come on dont be shy


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Cuzza (Jul 15, 2009)

just me and you buddy.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jul 15, 2009)

sweeet, Good to know im not the only one out there


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 16, 2009)

Where are you? I'm in Nelson


----------



## paulusx (Jul 16, 2009)

+1 from the Tron.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 16, 2009)

Hamiltron?


----------



## Duxx (Jul 16, 2009)

I wish i lived there... i loved my 3 weeks traveling, beautiful beautiful place


----------



## Pyeti (Jul 16, 2009)

Studying in Dunners, i know theres another user on here from wanganui


----------



## paulusx (Jul 16, 2009)

Yup as in Hamiltron. Gonorrhea capital of the world!


----------



## Andy_007 (Aug 20, 2009)

If any1 is interested, Playtech has AMD Phenom II X2 550 with batch no 0924EPMW which have 4/5 chance of unlocking to quad core, I have emailed them and thats all they have. Just got 1 yesterday, unlocked to quad and runs well unvolted to 1.25V


----------



## troyrae360 (Aug 21, 2009)

Andy_007 said:


> If any1 is interested, Playtech has AMD Phenom II X2 550 with batch no 0924EPMW which have 4/5 chance of unlocking to quad core, I have emailed them and thats all they have. Just got 1 yesterday, unlocked to quad and runs well unvolted to 1.25V



Hmm how do they want for it?
do you know if my Mobo will/can unlock it?


----------



## Andy_007 (Aug 21, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Hmm how do they want for it?
> do you know if my Mobo will/can unlock it?



They are $187.88 for retail box, No urs wont, you need a mb with a AMD SB750 or 710 southbridge, yours is SB600. I unlocked mine with a cheap Gigabyte-MA785GM-US2H mb was only like $160


----------



## troyrae360 (Aug 21, 2009)

o well, guess ill just have to wait untill i can afford a PII 965 or sumthing


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## troyrae360 (Aug 21, 2009)

lol, Nice 

New Zealand really is a great place to be


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 21, 2009)

not if you don't want to spend a fortune on computer stuff


----------



## troyrae360 (Aug 21, 2009)

yea, but we have a great country and the hottest+loosest woman ever!!


----------



## Andy_007 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> not if you don't want to spend a fortune on computer stuff



Thats very true, some things are quite decent prices, but some things are completely OTT


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 21, 2009)

I found a mobo I wanted on Newegg, $109 US. Only NZ supplier I could find  $499 NZ.

That's just extortionate.

BTW, I don't find NZ women particularly loose.


----------



## Duekay (Aug 21, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Where are you? I'm in Nelson



yeah i am from Motueka hahhaa just living in Brisbane atm


----------



## troyrae360 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Where are you? I'm in Nelson





Cuzza said:


> I found a mobo I wanted on Newegg, $109 US. Only NZ supplier I could find  $499 NZ.
> 
> That's just extortionate.
> 
> BTW, I don't find NZ women particularly loose.



Cuzza, You should know that Nelson woman are some of the loosest/hottest chicks in the world!!


----------



## Duekay (Aug 21, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Cuzza, You should know that Nelson woman are some of the loosest/hottest chicks in the world!!



hahahaha i forward that

edit. you should try out mot chicks, they are bloody loose (not that hot though)


----------



## troyrae360 (Aug 21, 2009)

Duekay said:


> hahahaha i forward that
> 
> edit. you should try out mot chicks, they are bloody loose (not that hot though)



 O yea Ive spent some time in mot 

Long live Mapua!!!


----------



## Duekay (Aug 21, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> O yea Ive spent some time in mot
> 
> Long live Mapua!!!



wow the world is a small place


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't go there


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 21, 2009)

i would like to visit someday.


----------



## troyrae360 (Aug 21, 2009)

Duekay said:


> wow the world is a small place



To Tru!! Im in Christchurch these days but ive lived in nelson and been to Mot a few times, spent new years of 2006 in mapua Was an AWSUM time, hired boat and took it out at kaiterieterie was good times


----------



## troyrae360 (Aug 21, 2009)

All Black are set to KICK austrialas ass tonight!!!!


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys are you involved in any NZ based computer/tech forums? I've don't know what sites are out there really. I realise lately it would be nice to have some friends with a common interest locally, scam parts off, and so on. Where do you guys post?


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 19, 2009)

I only post on TPU


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 19, 2009)

oh. well, maybe we should meet up for the TPU-NZ LAN


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 19, 2009)

where abouts in NZ are you?


----------



## WOOKZ (Sep 19, 2009)

I Realy  Wanna Visit Ur Country Screams For Some Downhill Mtb Action Just Just Not Appy Bout The Bleds Again One Day Will Visit Ise Guarantee It


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 20, 2009)

WOOKZ said:


> I Realy  Wanna Visit Ur Country Screams For Some Downhill Mtb Action Just Just Not Appy Bout The Bleds Again One Day Will Visit Ise Guarantee It



Haha Yea you Guys took a thrashing!! NZ 33 - 6 AUS 

but yea you should come over plane tickets a dirt cheep these days to travel between aus and nz


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 20, 2009)

nelson man, read the thread?!


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Troy do you know of any case mod competitions in NZ coming up? Thinking of entering my Sega.


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 23, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Hey Troy do you know of any case mod competitions in NZ coming up? Thinking of entering my Sega.



No, but if you want to take it to a lan, they somtimes have diffrent cometitions check this website  http://www.l3.net.nz/  ,Ive been to a couple of there usally alot of people there check some of the photos http://www.l3.net.nz/photos 

The next lan is on the 16th of next month (it gose for 3 days nonstop) Regester here  http://www.l3.net.nz/event/l3-45-midspring-break

All you need to bring is your Computer and a sleeping bag, and an empty hard drive lol, would be worth the trip if you havent been befor


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 23, 2009)

I forgot to say your Sega mod is Awsum


----------

